# TYCO Porsche 914 - restored...



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I got the body from slot car show at Essex, MD couple of weeks ago.. It was white with broken bar and no driver head and paint was gone so here is fully restored tyco porsche 914 - i just added windshield (it came from JL 57 corvette body). This car does really good on tracks.

http://home.comcast.net/~darkhawk/914.JPG

Wes


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Beautiful job, I really like the color scheme. 

I have one I need to restore. It just needs the wing behind the drivers head. The verticals are still there so it should be easy, but I haven't gotten to it yet.


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Wes, what a beautiful restoration! I like the red paint and stripes......fantastic work :thumbsup:


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Wes,
I can`t open the file, it`s not a jpeg or standard file.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

:thumbsup: Real nice looker there Wes :thumbsup:

I like the "studio" as well...

Jeff


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Wow, that's much better looking than the original Tyco paint scheme. It makes what is arguably one of the least inspiring cars Porche ever did look very good. Yeah, that pancake body is a very good runner.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

thanks guys!! I am already working on restoring another tyco bodies.. Will post them later. 

Satelite - its a jpeg format.

Wes


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello Wes,

That really looks great--very inspiring!
The colour works very well on that body-style. I like it a lot.
I see you're missing the glass for the Benz C-111 (me too), that must be the most commmon prob with that car because I see them all the time for sale without it.
An excellent job all around! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Cheers, Mate!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Boss,

Thanks man!

I am not done with that c-111 - i am planning to add stripes and another stuff.Yeah i have two of them without glass. dont you hate that? I even have the most rare petty tyco roadrunner with no glass sigghhhh.. 

Right now I am in middle of restoring tyco ugly shoe look like dragster - I am gonna see if I can make it look cool. 

Fun Fun.. 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Satellite,

Try and click on that website link again. I reset the format and add .JPG on the end. Let me know if it works now or not.

Wes


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Wes, that looks GREAT!
What else have you had fun with?
Scott


----------

